
Are we alone? Setting some limits to our uniqueness - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-04-limits-uniqueness.html
======
f_allwein
"Frank said that the third big question—how long civilizations might
survive—is still completely unknown."

Interestingly, that might not matter so much - Michio Kaku argues that any
truly advanced civilization would be essentially immortal, as their technology
would have evolved fast enough to deal with global catastrophes:
[http://mkaku.org/home/articles/the-physics-of-
extraterrestri...](http://mkaku.org/home/articles/the-physics-of-
extraterrestrial-civilizations/)

